# Leopard gecko pooping problem



## leopardgecko333 (Apr 10, 2010)

I fed him too many mealworms by mistake and now that I look at his poop, the poop is undigested mealworms! They are all stuck together and I don't know what to do next. The mealworms are dead thank God! I know its not mealworms crowded around his poop because the mealworms are in a bowl. He has not had a problem like this ever. (I have had him for 4 years) Any advice? 

Note: I will only bring him to a vet if that is the only way to keep him alive. 
(my parents rules)

All answers are appreciated


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you sure it was poop (was there any white urates attached to it?). It sounds a bit like a regurgitation (sick). It can sometimes happen if they eat too much in one go, especially if they are handled afterwards. Make sure the temperature is right in the viv (should be 88-91F measured on the floor of the warm side) as low temperatures can cause food to be undigested. If it happens again and the temperature is correct then IMO you need to get faecal checks done for parasites. You can do this by post using a laboratory called PALS.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup, sounds like sick to me too.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

for a leo to either poop undigested mealies or regurg can be down to several things ~ either the temps are incorrect or possible due to worms/parasites or even impaction.... 
has he been feacal checked and if so was it recently? 
have you checked the temps to make sure they are still okay?
what substrate is he on?
as Jools has said ~ If it happens again and the temperature is correct then IMO you need to get faecal checks done for parasites. You can do this by post using a laboratory called PALS.


----------



## leopardgecko333 (Apr 10, 2010)

He is not on a substrate at the moment but he was on paper towels. All his life he has been on sand but a month ago I switched him to paper towels. The temp. is around 85 degrees f. which is a good temp. I think what it is was too much food at once. I have 2 other leos who he has not been with for a few weeks and they are both well. If this continues I will convince my parents to take him to the vet. Any ideas?


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Those temps are too low. You could really do with getting them up to 88-91F. It may just be a one off but regurge is often down to low temps, over eating or parasites. Keep an eye on him and get the temps up would be my recomendation at this stage. If he does it again then post again about it.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

jools said:


> Those temps are too low. You could really do with getting them up to 88-91F..


ditto ~ too low a temp can interfere with digestion so really needs to be upped as Jools has said ~ I would also still recommend having him feacal checked for parasites/worms though.


----------

